
YP Plans First-Round Bid for Yahoo - uptown
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-18/yp-plans-first-round-bid-for-yahoo
======
natrius
The company that introduced the world to the web is being bought by _the
yellow pages_. This could only be more tragic in iambic pentameter.

------
redorb
Yellow pages and YP.com are dying faster than Yahoo! is. My observation. I
just believe Yellow Page phone book advertising and/or directory listing
advertising are scams.

If they were priced right compared to internet ads CPC - maybe. They aren't
cheap though - they sell quarter page ads for lawyers in monthly payment
installments lol

------
HillRat
So this is really just a stalking-horse for AT&T to run up the acquisition
price for Verizon, right?

~~~
gcb0
or drive the price down. imagine if company X wants to see them in a headline
"beating YP, X acquire Yahoo".

------
rebootthesystem
I fear the main contenders are likely to scrap the excellent Yahoo mail.

Time to figure out how to backup and migrate 8 years of emails and move all
services using this account for login to a new address.

The more time I spend on the 'net the more I am convinced everyone needs to
own their own email address and be "portable" as services implode or are
discontinued. This includes calendar, address book and anything else. Even
with Gmail, if Google doesn't like you it's "poof" and everything is gone.

~~~
bsclifton
Email is worth backing up, just as much as photos, code, or any other files.
Grab a client like Thunderbird, setup IMAP, and download/save an archive of
all your messages :)

~~~
jtrtoo
I have had great luck using MailStorr to back up and archive:

[http://www.mailstore.com/en/mailstore-home-email-
archiving.a...](http://www.mailstore.com/en/mailstore-home-email-
archiving.aspx)

------
voltagex_
Time to back up my Flickr account (again).

------
janesvilleseo
YP would use Yahoo like a directory and sell a crap load of it to its clients.
The cost would be 0. This would make it incredibly profitable for YP. They
already bundle their print and online advertising in order to save accounts.
This would be very profitable for them in the short term. They want the
eyeballs to sell because nobody is reading the directory online or off.

------
Animats
The proposed deal is so complicated that it looks more like a tax shelter than
a deal for an operating business: ..."a tax-free transaction in which YP would
merge with a spun-off subsidiary of Yahoo’s core business." Presumably that
means Yahoo minus their stake in Alibaba. That would allow monetizing Yahoo's
tax loss.

------
lesdeuxmagots
YP digital has surprisingly large reach due to its distribution as a default
application on AT&T phones. The business prints money, and has a ridiculous
trove of local data that very few companies can provide (foursquare, yelp,
etc), but which local search providers (Google, Yahoo, etc) need (all about
that high intent).

------
jtrtoo
I read the headline as saying YC rather than YP. Lol

